# Gewässer in Ungarn ?



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (13. August 2010)

Hi Leute #h.
Ich möchte im September mal für ein langes Wochenende nach Ungarn fahren .
Ich kenne in Ungarn eigentlich nur den Kis Balaton und da fangt man fast nur Rotfedern,Rotaugen......
Daher suche ich ein gutes Gewässer in Ungarn .
Möchte vom Ufer aus auf Karpfen ,Welse ,Hechte und Zander angel .
Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten:vik:.


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

velence see bei szekesverhervar.
aber schnell mal so am wochenende und dann mit fanggarantie ist nicht.
man muß die gewässer schon etwas kennen wie an andern gewässern eben auch.

antonio


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

@antonio warste schon mal dort ?
Wenn ja hast du was gefangen ?


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

war schon öfter dort ist aber schon 4 jahre her das letzte mal.
fisch gibts reichlich dort, man muß nur wissen wie wann wo.
gefangen hab ich dort gute zander, rapfen, aale und karpfen.
kukö geht so gut wie gar nicht.
macht auch keiner dort.

antonio


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Mit welche Ködern hast du dort gefangen ?


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

zander auf fetzen oder köfi(dort ist auch lebend erlaubt,damals wares noch so, weiß nicht obs geändert wurde)

aal auf köfi

karpfen hauptsächlich mais

rapfen war das einzige auf kukö, schnell geführte spinner popper mit max 18er vorfach.

antonio


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

OK Danke für die Tipps .
Vlt. fahr ich dor hin mal schaun ob noch andere Gewässer Tipps kommen.


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

an der südwestseite des sees ist ein anglerheim des ungarischen verbandes.
hier bekommst du die benötigten papiere und auch infomaterial zum see.
die haben auch ne hp, mußt ma googeln dort kannst du auch infomaterial bestellen.(karten vom see mit fischvorkommen usw.)
mit boot hast du viel bessere möglichkeiten.
sind aber nur e-motoren erlaubt.

antonio


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (13. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Hab Heute schon alles gegooglet
Schaut nicht so schlecht aus .


----------



## Spreewald (15. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*



antonio schrieb:


> an der südwestseite des sees ist ein anglerheim des ungarischen verbandes.
> hier bekommst du die benötigten papiere und auch infomaterial zum see.
> die haben auch ne hp, mußt ma googeln dort kannst du auch infomaterial bestellen.(karten vom see mit fischvorkommen usw.)
> mit boot hast du viel bessere möglichkeiten.
> ...


 
Und zwar in Fonyod, die Karte kostet 6100 HF sind ca. 22 € zum jetzigen Kurs. 

Nimm deine Deutschen Papiere mit..wichtig..vom 12 - 14 macht der Mann Mittag...


----------



## antonio (15. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*



Spreewald schrieb:


> Und zwar in Fonyod, die Karte kostet 6100 HF sind ca. 22 € zum jetzigen Kurs.
> 
> Nimm deine Deutschen Papiere mit..wichtig..vom 12 - 14 macht der Mann Mittag...




wir reden jetzt aber nicht vom balaton.
es geht um den velence-see.

antonio


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (17. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Schon klar .


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (18. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Hat sonst keiner mehr einen Tipp?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Ich war früher immer am Balaton angeln. Kann dir dort die Region um Baltonföldvar empfehlen.
Da gibt es direkt im Balaton nen schönen Hafen, wo man es auf jeden Fall probieren sollte und vom Hafen südlich gelegen, ist noch ein schöner See. Unter Goole Earth, kannst du dir sogar ein paar Bilder direkt vom See anschauen, die unteranderem von Anglern gemacht wurden. Wie der See heißt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (18. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Danke, aber zum Balaton möchte ich eigentlich nicht .


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Ich meine nur, dort hast du einen schönen See und wenn dort gar nichts geht, kannst du es ja in diesem Hafen probieren. 
Alles kann, nichts muss!


----------



## antonio (18. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

http://www.balatonservice.de/dombori.htm

da kannst du auch mal probieren.
hütten für 4 personen direkt am wasser(donauarm) mit ruderboot.
du kannst dort auch direkt buchen also ohne reisebüro/veranstalter.

antonio


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (19. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus .


----------



## jawohl! (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
ich bin nämlich ab samstag am velence-see.
schreibt mal noch ein paar tips. geht was auf wurm?
wo muss ich ihn reinhalten?
boot hab ich dabei. :q

habe es hauptsächlich auf hecht und aal abgesehn (vielleicht beisst ja auch ein kleinerer wels  )

meine unterkunft ist in agard.
wo gibts gute restaurants?
gibts vielleicht auch irgendwo einen wirt, der einen für ein paar euro den gefangenen fisch zubereitet, bzw bis zur heimfahrt einfriert (gegen ein trinkgeld versteht sich)?
im ferienhaus habe ich nur ein eisfach...

bekommt man dort auch irgendwo eiswürfel für den transport?
(ich will nicht den ganzen see ausräumen, aber 1-2 aale und nen hecht würde ich schon gerne mit heimnehmen - bin in keinem verein und mit gastkarte darf man bei uns nicht auf raubfisch  )

braucht man denn nun eine deutsche fischerprüfung?
ich hab eine, mein bruder nicht. der mohosz schreibt auf seiner homepage man braucht eine, aber das bezieht sich m.e. nur auf die mitgliedschaft in ihrem verein.
nach anderen informationen kann man als tourist auch nur mit perso eine erlaubnis kaufen, die gilt dann nicht ein ganzes jahr, sondern nur ein paar tage und ist auch teurer, als die mitgliedschaft beim mohosz (oder wie das heißt...)
wer weiß näheres?


danke #6


----------



## antonio (25. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*



jawohl! schrieb:


> ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
> ich bin nämlich ab samstag am velence-see.
> schreibt mal noch ein paar tips. geht was auf wurm?
> wo muss ich ihn reinhalten?
> ...



die scheine kannst du einfach kaufen(ohne dt. fischereischein).
gaststätten findest du viele, aber nur in der saison, danach machen die dicht.
hecht ist dort nicht so viel.
aal war immer sehr unterschiedlich manche jahre ging fast nix, in manchen konnte man sich nicht retten vor aal.
habe aal dort fast nur mit köfi gefangen.
im heim vom ungarischen verband gibt es ne karte wo eingetragen ist welche fische in welchen gebieten oft vorkommen.
die stimmt auch so einigermaßen.
in gardony gibts nen stillgelegten "fährhafen" mit nem großen betonpodest, hier geht eigentlich immer was auf rapfen und aal,ab und an mal zander.
und ganz wichtig naturschutzgebiet beachten.
dort am see wird sehr streng aber immer freundlich kontrolliert.
also an die regeln halten.
die kontrolleure geben auch immer wieder gerne tips.

antonio


----------



## jawohl! (25. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

danke für die tipps.
das naturschutzgebiet darf auch mit dem boot nicht befahren werden, oder? ist die grenze irgendwie ersichtlich?


----------



## antonio (25. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*



jawohl! schrieb:


> danke für die tipps.
> das naturschutzgebiet darf auch mit dem boot nicht befahren werden, oder? ist die grenze irgendwie ersichtlich?



nein auch nicht mit boot.
wenn du dir die karte beim verband holst ist es dort eingezeichnet.
auf grund der schilfinseln ist eine orientierung sehr gut möglich.
an manchen schilfinseln stehen auch schilder.

antonio


----------



## jawohl! (25. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

ok danke. #6

kennst du in der umgebung (radius 50km) noch ein paar gewässer, die einen abstecher wert sind? bezogen auf hecht/zander/aal/wels? wo bekommt man karten?


----------



## antonio (26. August 2010)

*AW: Gewässer in Ungarn ?*

in dem umkreis nicht.
aber das brauchst du auch nicht,du hast so viele möglichkeiten am velence-see, das schaffst du gar nicht in einem urlaub.

antonio


----------

